
Alau.me Wants To Fix iOS Marketing With Bit.ly-Like Links - marksbren
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/07/alau-me-launch/
======
marksbren
This looks promising and is something that is needed. It is tough tracking
whether a click actually led to a download through the appstore.

